

Show HN: Dedicated issue manager for github - m-zuber
https://github.com/M-Zuber/IssuesManagment

======
m-zuber
A prototype of a tool to manage Github issues on the desktop. I hope to add
off-line functionality + integration with other services in the future. Any
help with fleshing out the features would be great.

